

Steve Blank Wants to Fix Startup Board Meetings with LeanLaunchLab.com - techcofounder
http://gigaom.com/2011/06/30/leanlaunchpa/

======
ph0rque
Any YC startups using this (and willing to talk about it)?

~~~
techcofounder
We haven't launched yet so no startups are using it yet. If anyone is
interested please ping me directly at ben@leanlaunchlab.com.

------
SoftwareMaven
While communication with my investors and advisors is really important, I
really hope this (or a related) tool can help guide the customer development
process. I would definitely pay for that (And signed up for the beta hoping
that will be the case).

~~~
techcofounder
Hi SoftwareMaven. The tool will _definitely_ help guide the customer
development process. One of the core features is an interactive canvas diagram
that allows you to enter your hypothesis and keep track of which ones are
validated.

~~~
jbenz
I'm imagining interactive versions of many of the diagrams / figures from
Blank's book "4 Steps the Epiphany". Just being able to enter your own text
into the various customer development diagrams is a nice and simple idea. Is
that close to what you mean?

~~~
techcofounder
The business model canvas diagram is the only diagram we're including for v1.
You will be able to enter your own text in each box, and the system will save
state so you can go back and forward in time to see how your business model
has evolved.

~~~
robinhowlett
Ash Maurya (author of Running Lean) is also working on something similar
called Lean Canvas (<http://leancanvas.com/>)

------
blockjon
I'll definitely be using this to blog about my new social media content
discovery site I've been hacking at called <http://upvot.es/>.

